# Font Color von JLabel verändern



## Gast1 (2. Dez 2007)

folgender programmabschnitt erzeugt ein label und ein text darauf! nun möchte ich die schriftfarbe noch verändern, wie mache ich das?


```
JLabel mylabel=new JLabel("Lampe: ");
Font myfont=new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,30);
mylabel.setFont(myfont);
```
[/code]


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2007)

```
mylabel.setForeground(Color.PINK);
```


----------

